# toothpaste?



## snor (Mar 26, 2007)

anybody have any good ingredients to make toothpaste? or anything for a decent hygiene?


----------



## bakerdoo (Mar 26, 2007)

i know of some toothpaste recipes in books, none of which i have...
i do know a good one for deodorant...
a squeeze of a lemon under the arm seems to really kill all of my stink
i'm not that smelly of a kid though
kinda off topic..


----------



## drifter (Mar 26, 2007)

toothpaste fits incredibly easy into one's pocket, and the hygene isle is rarely guarded by the fuzz..
If thats not yr thing than nevermind,,but if it is, go for the good shit. the shit that makes yr mouth burn


----------



## frankie b sick (Mar 28, 2007)

A great alternative to brushing that I have not tried yet but was told of by a friend is Licorice Fern Root. You take a stick of this root and just chew it all up in your mouth and the juice cleans your whole mouth. This is natural and healthy and fun and free if you look into where you can find the fern naturally growing.
Good luck! ^^


----------

